# Archeryshack pre-order June Tune Special! (strings & cables included)



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

I am going to begin offering tuning services along with my custom strings. I want to start a June special for tuning to get some reviews of my services and get my name out there on AT. 

Let me give you some of my background...I have been working on bows for 14 years, I was the manager of a large archery store in my area for 8 years. We sold Mathews, Martin, PSE, High Country, and Mission. We had an 8 lane indoor range and indoor digital DART archery system. Our store was over 7500 SF. In 2001-2003 we broke a sales record for Mathews in the southeast, and also ordered over $100k+ of PSE equipment per year. During that time I tuned and worked on every brand of bow known to man, made strings, sold new bows, gave archery classes, and worked on hundreds upon hundreds of bows each year. I accomplished the shooter of the year title in SC for 2003, and shot all over the southeast in the early to mid 2000's. The shop closed in 2008 due to the owner's divorce and I have been tuning bows in my small shop since then. I have experience tuning almost every make of bow, and I take my time to make sure each one is tuned to optimum performance. Upon receiving your bow I make new strings/cables for it in the color you specify from BCY Trophy. I install the new strings/cables and get the cam(s) rotated to the manufacturer's recommendation and to the best place for performance of your particular bow. I have a bow drawing machine I use to get the cams synced and make sure the yoke(s) are tuned with our laser system. I set the arrow rest and loop for best performance and arrow flight. The peep sight is re-tied to its original position. The bow is paper tuned, chronographed, and tuned with other methods I feel needed based on the bow. The bow will be packaged up and sent back to you via UPS and ready for you to shoot!

I am running a June special for $75. 

You pay to get the bow to me, and I pay return shipping. I will only run this price for one month, and I am taking names for pre-order's starting today. I ask that you ship me the bow, and 3 arrows you are currently shooting so I can tune it to perfection. Turn around time will be 3-7 days once I receive the bow, and I will notify you when to ship it based on order volume. I just ask that you review my work on AT after receiving the bow back. Feel free to give me a call at the shop...my number is 864-735-8484. I can also receive texts from that number or email at [email protected], PM's through AT are also welcome. I will be glad to provide local references of my work upon request. Let me know if I can help! -jeremy


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks for the PM' s so far, I really appreciate the support, and I think you will be impressed with our services


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

I've got about 8 people lined up so far, keep the Pm's coming guys. Thanks for trusting me to restring/tune your bows! - Jeremy


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

bump


----------



## xtraefrt (Mar 9, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

June tune!


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

keep the PM's coming..I appreciate the business!


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

$75 Tune special! Strings and cables included! I pay return shipping as well. I appreciate the business and support! Let me know how i can help...864-735-8484, [email protected], or PM via AT. Thanks again..-jeremy


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

Get in line while this deal lasts!


----------



## dbowhunterman (Feb 11, 2007)

Great deal !!!!


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

$75 new strings and tune!


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

June Tune Special $75


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

This deal won't last long, better jump at it now


----------



## Blackeagle35 (Jan 10, 2013)

Bump.


----------



## dbowhunterman (Feb 11, 2007)

Bump


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

$75 Bow Tuning Special..Get in line now! Just shoot me a PM if you're interested! -jeremy


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks for the PM's guys, I really appreciate the business! - Jeremy


----------



## jasjon (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi How much for 3 sets of sting and cable and shipping to Canada and what is your warrenty on them TY


----------



## modern_outlaw76 (Jul 26, 2012)

Ttt

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Blackeagle35 (Jan 10, 2013)

bump


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

$50 for each set of Trophy strings (per bow) and just add $10 for international shipping. 6 month warranty ( stretch, serving separation) with original shipped receipt I will replace them if you are not satisfied. PM me if I can help! - jeremy



jasjon said:


> Hi How much for 3 sets of sting and cable and shipping to Canada and what is your warrenty on them TY


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

June Tune...only a few weeks left!


----------



## jasjon (Oct 2, 2011)

*Hi*

Is it $10 for per set or $10 for all 3 of them TY


----------



## modern_outlaw76 (Jul 26, 2012)

Bump for a great company

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

Bump for great communication


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

Bump


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

I've got several people sending bows, ill have a quick 3-5 day turnaround time once I receive the bows. Ill restring and tune them to their best performance. I appreciate the business and support from everyone. Happy Memorial Day weekend!- jeremy


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

One week left to get in line for this deal! Only $75 and I pay return shipping! Includes stings and cables in your choice of color, yoke tune, paper tune, Centershot tuned, and a few extras! I have several people who have told me they want this deal, you can PM or call me if I can answer any additional questions. Thanks for the support! - Jeremy


----------



## veepge (May 7, 2013)

Bump for great communication. Can't wait!!!


----------



## xtraefrt (Mar 9, 2012)

Bump it up ttt


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

Back to the top


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

Ttt $75


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## modern_outlaw76 (Jul 26, 2012)

Ttt

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

Up for a tune up


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

This special will continue through the month of June!


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Blackeagle35 (Jan 10, 2013)

ttt


----------



## dbowhunterman (Feb 11, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

We have acquired a larger building for our archery shop and will be moving around the week of the 4th...Tuning orders received on or after June 24th will not ship until the week of July 8th. I'm sorry for the short delay, but the move will increase our string production once we get everything to the new shop. All orders placed on June 23rd or before will ship out the week of June 24th or before. I will still be available online via AT or email ([email protected]) but will have limited phone availability during the move (June 28th-July 7th). I can't say how much I appreciate the business and support I have received and I hope to offer even better services once we get into our larger facility. The tuning special will continue into mid-July and then be set at $80 and the customer pays shipping....still a great deal! -jeremy


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

Up to the top


----------



## treeslinger2 (Feb 23, 2010)

*Great guy to deal with and super communications!!*

My Ross Carnivore is on it's way. 
I am looking forward to the super tune and my cool new strings and cables. 
Then the only thing I will be able to blame my poor shooting on is myself. :star:


----------



## ElkhunterJustin (Aug 19, 2012)

Just sent two bows in for new strings and tune. SMOKING DEAL, THANKS JEREMY!


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

We have acquired a larger building for our archery shop and will be moving around the week of the 4th...Tuning orders received on or after June 24th will not ship until the week of July 8th. I'm sorry for the short delay, but the move will increase our string production once we get everything to the new shop. All orders placed on June 23rd or before will ship out the week of June 24th or before. I will still be available online via AT or email ([email protected]) but will have limited phone availability during the move (June 28th-July 7th). I can't say how much I appreciate the business and support I have received and I hope to offer even better services once we get into our larger facility. The tuning special will continue into mid-July and then be set at $80 and the customer pays shipping....still a great deal! -jeremy


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

archeryshack said:


> We have acquired a larger building for our archery shop and will be moving around the week of the 4th...Tuning orders received on or after June 24th will not ship until the week of July 8th. I'm sorry for the short delay, but the move will increase our string production once we get everything to the new shop. All orders placed on June 23rd or before will ship out the week of June 24th or before. I will still be available online via AT or email ([email protected]) but will have limited phone availability during the move (June 28th-July 7th). I can't say how much I appreciate the business and support I have received and I hope to offer even better services once we get into our larger facility. The tuning special will continue into mid-July and then be set at $80 and the customer pays shipping....still a great deal! -jeremy


Bump for congrats on the shop expansion


----------



## treeslinger2 (Feb 23, 2010)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!
Bow is back and the strings look great. 
That was terrifically fast turnaround. Thanks


----------



## jasjon (Oct 2, 2011)

Bump for a great guy and some great strings


----------



## ElkhunterJustin (Aug 19, 2012)

Bows are heading back and I cant wait to try out my new strings! Better Hurry up and jump on this great deal!


----------



## ElkhunterJustin (Aug 19, 2012)

Love the new strings, and shooting better too! Two thumbs up buddy!


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey guys, our main thread is located here:http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2050327

we still have the $75 tune, but the customer pays shipping both ways


----------



## allblack229 (Aug 10, 2007)

Sent in my order for a set for my HF6, post up pics when they get here. Always nice to try something new.


----------

